# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area)  فريق iFixit يؤكد أنه من الصعب جدًا إصلاح الهاتف Huawei Mate Xs

## mohamed73

أكمل فريق iFixit المتخصص في تفكيك الأجهزة وتقييم مدى سهولة إصلاحها  عملية تفكيك الهاتف Huawei Mate Xs القابل للطي. أثبت هذا الجهاز اللوحي  الثاني من شركة Huawei أنه من الصعب جدًا تفكيكه وإصلاحه. 
 الهاتف نفسه معقد للغاية ويصعب إصلاحه. يقول فريق iFixit أن البطاريات  هي الجزء الأكثر صعوبة لأنه تم لصقها في داخل الجهاز ويصعب إزالتها.
 من ناحية أخرى، خضعت الشاشة لتحسينات كبيرة مقارنة مع الهاتف Huawei  Mate X الأول وتبدو أكثر متانة على المدى الطويل. يوفر التصميم الجديد  حماية أفضل ضد الغبار، ويعتقد أخصائيو التفكيك أنه أفضل من حل سامسونج  المستخدم في الهاتف Galaxy Fold.
 الهاتف Huawei Mate Xs حصل على نقطتين من أصل 10 في مؤشر الإصلاح علمًا  أن المعدل 1 يعني صعوبة الإصلاح والمعدل 10 يعني سهولة الإصلاح، ولكن لا  تزال هذه النتيجة أفضل من تلك التي حققها الهاتف Motorola Razr 2019،  ولكنها لا تزال تعني أنه سيكون من الأفضل بالنسبة لك أخذ الهاتف إلى مركز  الخدمة إذا كنت قد أتلفته.

----------

